
 Is this solution for case-insensitive finders in ARecord good? - iamclovin
http://devblog.aoteastudios.com/2009/12/add-case-insensitive-finders-by.html
======
iamclovin
I'm generally wary of method_missing and alias_method_chain but this seems to
be a good-enough solution (which is database agnostic). How would you do case-
insensitive #find?

~~~
iamclovin
Never mind, forgot that it's bad for SEO if you try to accommodate case-
insensitive finds for stuff such as permalinks (which is what I needed it
for).

We should be redirecting to the lowercase URL instead. Using Refraction to do
that which is an awesome gem (<http://github.com/pivotal/refraction>)

